# Stress crack repair



## asthma76 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for suggestions on how to repair stress cracks. my method is either digging it out and then taping or using Crawfords Spackle and then 
spraying Good-bye cracks on top. the problem is I don't know if either methods work. I've never gone back to see if they're back or not.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Crawford spackle is not a drywall patching material. Are you a Handyman? This sounds like something a handyman would do. I have never heard of Good Bye Crack. Where do you find that stuff? Isle 12 at Ace Hardware? Or at your Do It Best center?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Crawford spackle is not a drywall patching material. Are you a Handyman? This sounds like something a handyman would do. I have never heard of Good Bye Crack. Where do you find that stuff? Isle 12 at Ace Hardware? Or at your Do It Best center?


Actually Goodbye cracks is made by the same company that makes Goof Off. Its basically a spray on elastomeric. You finish the crack as you normally would, sand, then spray 2 coats of the goodbye crack, and paint over that. If the crack comes back, the Goodbye crack bridges the gap so that it doesn't show.

As far as using crawfords.....its not really workable enough IMO for drywall repairs. Easy sand, or ready mixed joint compound is what you should be using.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't allow Goof off on my jobs. That's a big no no for me. Anny wayss......


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I got to thinking about the crawfords.. and maybe just maybe it is good for cracks.. ell if I know. There has to be some un-mainstream stuff out there that people use that works well. Like rubbing a walnut on a scuffed wooden chair.. takes the scuff mark off.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I wouldn't think that kind of filler makes that much difference. If it dries rigid and there is movement, it will crack whether it is spackle, light weight spackle, wood filler, Ready Patch, drywall compound, etc.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I wouldn't think that kind of filler makes that much difference. If it dries rigid and there is movement, it will crack whether it is spackle, light weight spackle, wood filler, Ready Patch, drywall compound, etc.


If it's in plaster, screw it. Then tape it. Then mud it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Where I come from plaster is stucco. And If its plaster I would use plaster, if it is drywall then ya mud.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Before fixing the crack see if it's been done before. Usually you can see the mud lines. Just today a customer asked me to fix a long crack in the ceiling. The tape and mud was clearly visible from a previous repair. Is it worth the time and effort to tape and mud if it's doomed to fail again:confused1:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

They didn't screw it. Stop the movement, stop the crack. And where I'm from, plaster is fixed real nicely with hot mud. And it is not stucco.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BJ, I know it is referred to drywall with some people. But its not. It is a cement plaster or gypsum plaster. If it is a cement product I patch with cement patching material. If it is drywall, tape, mud I patch it with drywall mud. No biggie! I know some refer drywall as plaster. 
.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaster


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

tape & mud.........


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm talking about lime plaster- lathe and plaster- pre 50's- work on it all the time. And that's where I really see and deal with cracks. Mine seldom come back. And I've been looking at them for about 30 years. 
I never use plaster of paris. Hot mud is the way to go. Top with a premix for easier sanding.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhye I see!
I agree with your method 
I thought I was going.... Nevermind I am crazy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> tape & mud.........


Is this not your lingo?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

If you don't fix the "movement" anything you do will crack again, so just use what you like.:thumbsup:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is this not your lingo?


I use mesh tape and plus three joint compound. The crack will not come back. Take it easy Mr. Caleeeforneeeeaa.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I use mesh tape and plus three joint compound. The crack will not come back. Take it easy Mr. Caleeeforneeeeaa.


If you don't stop the movement, it will. 

Mesh tape and plus3 is like water-based kilz....... 

Neither one will block a mosquito fart


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I really do not think most cracks can be fixed permanently since it is tied to seasonal movement that we can do nothing about. I have watched a crack move from morning to afternoon as the temp changed on a kitchen ceiling. I have repaired the same crack 3 times in one week as temps swung from 70 degree highs, to 30 degree, back to 70 in three days.

Screwing the drywall down probably would not help, since the framing shifts with temps.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, sometimes a crack is an upgraded feature that comes with a house. You can't stop it if the framing is shifting although you can slow it down from re appearing again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One thing I have found in my own home is that for reoccurring hairline cracks, taping it makes it WORSE sometimes, because as the joint moves it will now protrude from the wall.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

On the last interior I did... I patched a crack on the ceiling 3 times. Each day I got back I noticed a smaller crack. I ended up extending the screws into the ceiling joists 3 foot on either side of the crack to get it to finally settle down. It will just crack in another spot, but at least that spot is now good. That added another 3 days to that interior. Fighting it and the other cracks... it was fuggin impossible to get onto the painting. I let the customers know what was going on as it was going on and they accepted it and were very happy with the results. It cost me some serious time/money trying to tame the beast though.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you don't stop the movement, it will.
> 
> Mesh tape and plus3 is like water-based kilz.......
> 
> Neither one will block a mosquito fart


Actually, I use 5 minute for my first two passes, then plus three as the top coat. I've never seen a crack come back thru mesh tape.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I've fixed hundreds of them. but mesh is much better than paper for repairs.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

neighter, where did you get that gay drill from?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

"V" out the crack. Screw a drywall screw at the end of the crack. Mesh tape and hot mud. Texture to match if applicable.
The screw at the end relieves the pressure and keeps the crack from forming again...90% of the time.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the problem above came from in between two joists. It kept coming back because of the flex, and right there was a spot where 4 sheets came together.

not gay.. got it at Lowes.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a DeWalt and a Black and Decker drill similar to that one. For what painters need, B&D is just fine. Rather have $100 or less tied up in a drill that is mainly used as a screw gun only than $250 or whatever DeWalts are at currently.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

high fibre said:


> neighter, where did you get that gay drill from?


What's a gay drill?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What's a gay drill?



Sooo tempting....:no:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have a DeWalt and a Black and Decker drill similar to that one. For what painters need, B&D is just fine. Rather have $100 or less tied up in a drill that is mainly used as a screw gun only than $250 or whatever DeWalts are at currently.


That's it. I think I paid around $60.00 for it. Works great. Firestorm brand :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Actually, I use 5 minute for my first two passes, then plus three as the top coat. I've never seen a crack come back thru mesh tape.


Haa Haa Hee Hee Hoo Hoo,,,

That was funny, got any REAL ideas to share????

With ALL due respect, thats the biggest bunch of bull____ I heard all day.

But then again, its your lie, tell it as big as you want too !!!!


Not to end on a negitive note, IF you don't stop the movement, you will NEVER stop the crack


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> On the last interior I did... I patched a crack on the ceiling 3 times. Each day I got back I noticed a smaller crack. I ended up extending the screws into the ceiling joists 3 foot on either side of the crack to get it to finally settle down. It will just crack in another spot, but at least that spot is now good. That added another 3 days to that interior. Fighting it and the other cracks... it was fuggin impossible to get onto the painting. I let the customers know what was going on as it was going on and they accepted it and were very happy with the results. It cost me some serious time/money trying to tame the beast though.


NIce looking job. We like to blame the drywallers,,, and in this case, it IS the drywaller hangers fault!! It is. they should have NEVER broke the joint where they did. What happened was they hung a board ACROSS the two walls and then came back and hung in the little piece between the two walls. That is garunteeing you that you will have a crack there. 

You made it look good !!! Kudos


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What's a gay drill?


A gay drill goes both ways !!!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks cap'n


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Haa Haa Hee Hee Hoo Hoo,,,
> 
> That was funny, got any REAL ideas to share????
> 
> ...


I have much better things to do than make up lies about how I fix a stress crack. If the crack comes back, it's not coming thru the mesh tape. You hang drywall, I work in 70-100 year old homes. If you want to hurl insults at people, like your buddy eweing, find some insult forum and join it. Other than that, go hang your drywall, play your banjo, and come to this forum to try and learn how to paint, and btw, only drywallers would even consider the notion of using a power roller.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I have much better things to do than make up lies about how I fix a stress crack. If the crack comes back, it's not coming thru the mesh tape. You hang drywall, I work in 70-100 year old homes. If you want to hurl insults at people, like your buddy eweing, find some insult forum and join it. Other than that, go hang your drywall, play your banjo, and come to this forum to try and learn how to paint, and btw, only drywallers would even consider the notion of using a power roller.


I see you have issues !!!!

I come here to learn,,, sometime these guys rip me a new one. I keep coming back, cause unlike you,,, I still have a cpl things that i can learn.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I use mesh tape and plus three joint compound. The crack will not come back. Take it easy Mr. Caleeeforneeeeaa.





Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you don't stop the movement, it will.
> 
> Mesh tape and plus3 is like water-based kilz.......
> 
> Neither one will block a mosquito fart


Paper tape and mud. 

The crack could be coming from a structural problem. The paper tape will cover and hide the crack. Mesh will just crack again.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If its structural it will come back no matter what you use


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If its structural it will come back no matter what you use


Thats right. This is why the paper tape will hide the crack. If it pulls enough to break the paper tape it's time to call a engineer.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't allow Goof off on my jobs. That's a big no no for me. Anny wayss......


I thought I was the only painter that didn't like the stuff. Now I know you have a little going for yourself Ewing. All that stuff does is make a bigger mess and stink while doing it. I hate anyone pulling that stuff out.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have only 1 use for it. But it is a trade secret.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabe.. how is it you have your profile locked to where I cannot message you???


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I see you have issues !!!!
> 
> I come here to learn,,, sometime these guys rip me a new one. I keep coming back, cause unlike you,,, I still have a cpl things that i can learn.


I too, come here to learn and discuss topics concerning our field of work, but I'm not the one with issues. I've never laughed at people and called them liers, like you. Now, please just go play that banjo like your buddies in Deliverance.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I too, come here to learn and discuss topics concerning our field of work, but I'm not the one with issues. I've never laughed at people and called them liers, like you. Now, please just go play that banjo like your buddies in Deliverance.


Hey Hey Hey,,, lets not talk about my family okay??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Gabe.. how is it you have your profile locked to where I cannot message you???


Gabe turned off his PM's.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Gabe turned off his PM's.


that


----------

